# Teich neu bauen



## teichdaddy (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bin neu hier ich heisse Christian bin 36 Jahre alt und möchte gerne meinen Teich umbauen!
Er soll eine Bodenablauf bekommen ,es soll ein Ringanker gegossen werden wo danach Hohlkammersteine gemauert werden sollen ausserdem möcht ich die Sichtscheibe übernehmen.
Brauche jede menge Tips von euch wie ich das am besten und kostengünstig realisieren kann.
Der Teich hat dann nach meinen überlegungen die Masse 3500x2000x2500  lxbxt.Ist das Volumen akzeptabel? Habe leider nicht mehr Platz im Garten
Meine Frage:
Warum baut man den Bodenablauf mit 100er Kg Rohr,ist auch ein durchmesser von 75 ok?
Was brauche ich für eine Pumpe um das Wasser vernünftig zu filtern? (Klarwasser)
Welchen Filter empfehlt Ihr mir?
Möcht gerne Flüssigfolie verarbeiten ist das ok ? Der Teich soll dan keine Falten haben so wie bei der normalen Folie, oder Ratet Ihr mir davon ab!Was muss ich ausserdem noch alles berücksichtigen! 
Werde es als besatz meine Goldies umziehen aber ist ist nicht auszuschliessen das der eine oder andere Koi einziehen wird!
Wie hoch belaufen sich die kosten pro Jahr für eine Koiteich?
Wer verkauft eventuell nicht benötigte Teichtechnik?
Fragen über Fragen !!!!

mfg


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Servus Christian

Herzlich Willkommen



> Warum baut man den Bodenablauf mit 100er Kg Rohr,ist auch ein durchmesser von 75 ok?


Um genug Flow zu haben = die Sogwirkung wäre mit kleineren Durchmessern zu gering 
Und meines Wissens gibt es nur BA`s mit 110er (100er) Anschluß.



> Möcht gerne Flüssigfolie verarbeiten ist das ok ?


 Lass die Finger davon 
Soll Blasen bilden und net richtig dicht werden ... nicht meine Erfahrung sondern in diversen Koi-Foren gelesen


----------



## teichdaddy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey,
aber bei einem Folienteich sieht man doch die Falten ! Und da sammelt sich dann auch noch alles an,zb: Fischkot algen usw. Wenn der Teich vorher mit beton ausgekleidet wird bietet sich doch die flüssig Folie an ,da brauch man die doch nur noch auftragen oder sehe ich das falsch?!
Klärt mich auf ich habe so gut wie keine ahnung!
mfg


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Teichdaddy,
was Du meinst, ist doch sicher Gfk, Glasfaserkunststoff , oder ? Tolle Sache, wenn es richtig gemacht wird, aber auch eine sehr teure!! Da wird Dein Teich mir Glasfasermatten ausgelegt, und dann mit flüssigem Kunstharz versiegelt. Sollte man nur vom Fachmann ausführen lassen, oder vorher irgenwo schon mal üben.
Das Kunstharz wird mit einer Rolle verteilt, und muß Blasenfrei abtrocken, da sonst Undichtigkeiten entstehen können. Kunstharz wird meistens aus 2 Komponenten angerührt und muß mit Atemschutzmaske verarbeitet werden, da es nicht grade gesundheitsfördernd ist.


----------



## Digicat (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Servus

Hier zum nachlesen ...

Faltenfrei:

Folie einschweißen lassen
Laminieren und mit Topcoat streichen
es gibt noch PVC-Platten die verschweißt werden ... mir fällt der Name jetzt net ein 

Der Vollständigkeit halber ... Dichtschlämme gibt es auch noch

Aber alles teurer als selbst die Folie hineinlegen ...


----------



## teichdaddy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey,
und was würdest du Nehmen? Es gibt ja auch Silo Lack ist das was oder ratet ihr auch davon ab?
Wie siehts aus was kostet den der qm GFK ? Weiss da jemand bescheidt oder hat es selbst schon mal verarbeitet?
Mein Teich soll 3.50x 2.00x2.50 tief werden ! Ist das ok ?Was würde der aufwand den überm Daumen kosten?
welchen Filter bräuchte ich dafür? wie wird der Filter aufgebaut,welche Pumpenleistung brauche ich .
Achso Digicat im grossen Auktionshaus gibt es die Bodenabläufe für 100,75 und 50 ger Rohre!!!!
mfg


----------



## Joerg (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey,
lass dir Folie von einem Fachmann einschweißen, das ist günstig und gut.
Beim Volumen bist du dann bei 17,5m³, schon ganz ordentlich.
Du solltest dann einen BA mit 110 nehmen, der verträgt bis zu 15m³/Stunde in Schwerkraft.
Die Filterfrage ist so einfach nicht zu beantworten, hängt von zu vielen Sachen ab.
Wie ist der Besatz, wie wird gefüttert, wie oft willst du reinigen, wie ist das Platzangebot, wie die finanziellen Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## teichdaddy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey 
danke Jörg für deine antwort !
Als erstes sollen erst wieder die Goldies rein die schon im alten Teich wohnen !
Gefüttert wird eher mässig , denke so 15-20 mal im Monat!
Reinigung wenns nicht anders geht 1mal im Monat wenn es irgendwie machbar ist!
Platz ist auch nicht viel vorhanden,und was das finanzielle angeht, wer möchte schon viel ausgeben wenn Du verstehst was ich meine! 
Was hast due denn für ein Teich und welcher filter läuft bei Dir?
Wo kriege ich einen Folienschweisser her, habe keinen im Schrank!grins
mfg


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich einen Folienschweisser her, habe keinen im Schrank!grins
> mfg



Hallo,

frage mal bei euren örtl. Dachdeckerbetrieben nach, wenn sie auch Gründächer machen dann können sie Folien schweißen.


----------



## teichdaddy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
macht das nur der Dachdecker?
oder gibt es noch andere die das schweissen?
Oder wer im raum 58453 würde sich dafür bereit erlären,wenn es jemand kann!
Aber es sollte schon dicht sein!

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn es klappen würde!
mfg


----------



## Joerg (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Servus Christian,
da du nun einen Koiteich planst, wirst du den bisherigen Anteil an Pflanzen kaum mehr erreichen.
Die Jungs sind deutlich hungriger als Goldfische und können so schön um Futter betteln, du wirst also 2-3 mal täglich was reinwerfen. Die Menge an Futter nimmt dann auch deutlich zu.
Dadurch entsteht eine Menge aus Ausscheidungen, die möglichst schnell raus sollten, bevor sie im Filter abgebaut werden müssen.
Eine gute Vorabscheidung ist daher der sehr wichtig, dann lässt sich der Rest gut regeln.
Der BA ist schon mal eine sehr gute Vorraussetzung, da der Grobschmutz ohne Zerkleinerung in den Vorfilter kommt. Dort kann in der 1. Kammer günstig mit SIPA oder auch Strumpfhose der Dreck rausgeholt werden. Eine Reinigung dort sollte so alle 2-3 Tage anfallen. Wenn du es irgendwann etwas einfacher haben willst, plane den Platz für Trommel- oder Vliesfilter ein.
Der biologische Teil richtet sich nach der Menge an Futter - wird also mit der Zeit wachsen.
Dort können Matten, Bioballs, __ Hel-X .... oder was anderes sein.
Falls du erst mal wenig investieren willst, könnte dieser Filter interessant sein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32943
Damit die laufenden Kosten niedrig bleiben, solltest du versuchen alles in Schwerkraft auszuführen.
Eine Rohrpumpe mit 16m³ verbraucht 100 Watt und kostet recht wenig.

Noch ein persönlicher Tipp von mir: verschenke beim Umbau alle Goldies.


----------



## teichdaddy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Jörg,
wie siehts aus mit einem Pflanzenfilter?wäre das auch eine Lösung, oder sind die nicht so gut?
Wie wird funktioniert die zerkleinerung von Futterresten und co?
Gibts da irgend welche mittel die man zwischen das Rohr steckt wie zb Vorfiltermässig?
Ich hatte an eine trocken aufstellbare Pumpe gedacht ,weil für den Ba und den Skimmer ist die doch besser da man die  an die Verrohrung anschliest und das wasser direkt in den Filter gepumpt wird oder nicht?Die Rohrpumpe muss doch im Wasser stehen und wie kommt dann der BA da dran?
warum soll ich die Goldies verschenken?

gruss Christian


----------



## teichdaddy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hall,
welche Steine soll ich den für Die Mauer verbauen?
Ich denke es reichen 17,5cm Steine aus !
Kann mir eventuell jemand sagen die Dick bzw wie fest ich den Ringanker giessen muss damit ich die Steine vernünftig daran Betonieren kann?
mfg


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Servus Christian,
Pflanzenfilter oder besser ein bewachsener Bodenfilter ist gut. Damit der auch vernünftig funktioniert, müssen Schwebstoffe soweit aus dem Wasser raus, damit diese ihn nicht schnell zusetzen.
Vom BA läuft das Wasser in einen Filter auf Techniveau, dann in eine 2.(3.) Kammer und dann wird es in den Teich oder den BF gepumpt. Du pumpst aus der letzten Kammer Wasser und es läuft dann das verschmutzte läuft über den BA nach.
Vorfilterung kann bei Schwerkraft z.B. eine Absetzkammer oder Vortex sein (viel Platz), kleiner ist eine SIPA.
Das ist ein Sieb, durch das der grobe Dreck nicht durch kann. Innen sitzen Düsen, die den Dreck außen regelmäßig abspülen. Wenn es erst mal günstig sein soll, hilft auch eine Damenstrumpfhose gut.
Pumpe sitzt also am Ende des Filters und nicht im Teich.

Die Goldies werden sich unglaublich vermehren. Dann hast du jede Menge kleine drin und weißt nicht wohin damit.


----------



## teichdaddy (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey Jörg
was hast Du für einen Filter bei 15000 L .
Das wäre ja dann so mein Teichvolumen .Kannst Du mir eventuell paar Fotos von Deiner anlage schicken ,
damit ich mir so in etwa ein Bild davon machen kann wie der Filter aufgebaut wird damit er auch richtig funktioniert?
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey ,
welche Hohlblocksteine sind für den Hochteich am besten damit die Stabilität gegeben ist?
Natürlich kommen auch Moniereisen mit darein ,und eine Scheibe soll auch noch dran!
Der Teich soll 3,50-4.00m x 2.00m x 2.50m lxbxt werden.
Bitte uns alle anregungen und Tip´s von Euch!
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey ,
wer kann mir Sagen wie teurer ein Container ist für den Erdaushub?
Wo bekomme ich beton her ? und wie teuer ist der ?
Welche Folie ist die beste ,oder doch Flüssigfolie?
Kann ich die Mauer auf einem Ringanker Mauern?
Wie hoch und breit muss der Ringanker sein damit die Mauer ca.60-80 cm hoch stabil wird?
mfg


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Servus Christian

Befrage mal die "Gelben Seiten" ... wie soll man den wissen was bei Dir in der Umgebung für Bau- und Erdaushubfirmen ansässig sind ...
Weiters wirst du doch schon einen Dachdecker ausfindig gemacht haben, der dir die Folie einschweißt  

Deine Fragen kann doch nur eine Baufirma beantworten ...

Nix für ungut


----------



## teichdaddy (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey Leude,
habe noch paar Fragen!
Wie kann ich meine Pumpe 20.000L /Std. regeln? Ich denke mal bei voller Leistung wird der Filter ? weiss noch nicht wie der aussehen wird ,überlaufen oder? Kann man diesen irgendwie Regeln? Wie siehts da so Bei Euch aus? Wie habt Ihr dieses Problem gelöst? Oder laufen Eure Pumpen auf voller Leistung?
Wie kann ich einen Efektiven Filter auf wenig Raum bauen? Gibts da möglichkeiten? eventuell Bilder oder Zeichungen für?
mfg Christian


----------



## Frankia (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian, 



> Wie kann ich einen Efektiven Filter auf wenig Raum bauen? Gibts da möglichkeiten



wäre nicht schlecht, wenn du mal schreiben würdest, wie groß der "wenig Raum" ist?
Möglichkeiten gibt es genug?
Hast du Interesse am Eigenbaufilter, ich denken an einen IBC als Filterkammer ?
Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?

Wie sieht es im Winter aus?


----------



## teichdaddy (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
der Platz den ich zur verfügung habe hat die Masse 150x60x80.
Wäre das den ausreichend?Ja klar eigenbau oder auch Reihenfilter wäre ok.
Wieso hat jemand einen Filter abzugeben?

mfg


----------



## Joerg (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Wo was passendes hier angeboten wird hatte ich schon geschrieben.
Etwas mehr Platz solltest du einplanen. Die Fische schwimmen sonst in ihren eigenen Ausscheidungen.


----------



## Frankia (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

.........ja bei den Maßen bleibt nicht viel Platz für einen vernünftigen Filter, auch als Eigenbau 

ein IBC allein hat schon die Maße :*1200x1000x1160 cm*

was du auf jeden Fall noch benötigst ist ein Vorfilter (Grobschmutzabweiser), den du mit Bürsten ausstatten könntest. Aber so eine Tonne sollte auch mindestens einen Durchmesser von 80 cm haben..............


----------



## teichdaddy (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
der filter sollte schon recht klein ausfallen aber dafür eine menge Wasser filtern!
Das muss doch möglich sein! Es gibt doch so viele möglichkeiten!
Da kann doch jemand helfen der sowas schon gebaut hat oder irgend wo her bezogen hat!
mfg


----------



## Joerg (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Eine Liste passender Filter in der Größe für das Volumen gibt es hier:
http://www.trommelfilter.de/html/vergleichsliste.html
Fehlt dann nur noch ein Bioteil, was dann mit __ Hel-X klein ausfallen kann.


----------



## teichdaddy (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
hier meine Idee!
Edelstahlfilter 1250x600x600 3Kammer mit Regentonne als Eigenbauvortex .
Filter soll gespeist werden mit Trockenaufstellbarer Pumpe mit einer Leistung von 20000L /h.
Wäre das für die Filterung ausreichen bei einem Teich von 18000L?
Was sollte ich bedenken ?Weitere Tips und anregungen von Euch erwünscht!
mfg Christian


----------



## Frankia (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian,

wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, kommst du auf einen Filterinhalt von ca. 450 l  und das bei einem 18.000 l -Teich......

............und wenn du dann noch eine 20.000-er Pumpe in Betrieb nimmst, kannst du dir eigentlich die Bestückung der 3 Kammer schenken.............

Du "jagst" das Wasser so schnell durch den Filter, dass sich da kaum etwas an Bakkis ansetzen kann und die brauchst du eigentlich zur Reinigung und Filterung des Teichwassers...............

Man sollte schon darauf achten, dass innerhalb der Filterzonen einen gewisse "Verweildauer" ensteht und die Bakkis arbeiten können...........
Kommen Fische und welche in den Teich.............Pflanzen........?


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian,
hast du schon mal 20m³ sich in einer kleinen Tonne bewegen sehen?
Ein funktionierender Vortex müsste so 1-2m³ groß sein, damit sich dann wegen der langsameren Geschwindigkeit in der Mitte Schwebstoffe absetzen können.
Je nach Besatz und Gestaltung ist auch deutlich weniger Durchsatz denkbar.
Gönne den Koi einen etwas größeren Filter, das etwas weniger an Schwimmraum, werden die verschmerzen können. Auch die Funktion und Reinigungsintervalle sind dann besser.
Das mit den Trommelfiltern war eine angemessene Empfehlung, da sich damit auf kleinem Raum gute Ergebnisse erzielen lassen.


----------



## teichdaddy (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
habe den filter aber schon! Ist ein Edelstahl 3 Kammerfilter ,und davor sollte dann der Vortex noch arbeiten!
Was würdet ihr machen wenn ihr den Filter schon habt?
Das sollte doch ausreichen sein.Die Filter die mann für 30-60000 liter kaufen kann sind doch auch nicht
sehr gross und funktionieren auch!Was sollte für ein Filtermaterial verwendet werden?

mfg


----------



## Frankia (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian,

die offenstehenden Fragen *vorher* klären...........

Hast du diese gekauften Filter schon einmal "in Arbeit" gesehen........Papier ist geduldig........


----------



## Joerg (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hi Christian,
nehme Material was du gut rausnehmen und reinigen kannst.


----------



## teichdaddy (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
wollte den Filter so aufbauen!
1Stufe FilterBürsten ,2Stufe Filterpatronen zusammen mit Filtermatten und 3 Stufe soll Hel X rein .
Spricht was dagegen oder ist das in Ordnung?Wie würdet Ihr Filtern?
Bitte um vorschläge .
mfg Christian


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian

Ich persönlich würde vor die Filterbürsten einen Siebfilter oder Trommelfilter bzw einen Fliesfilter setzen der zumindestens das gröbste schonmal aus dem Wasser nimmt.
Alles eine Frage des Geldes und der Zeit die man hat um den Filter zu reinigen 

Gruß René


----------



## Frankia (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Christian,

von der Reihenfolge ist das schon ok............
mit den Bürsten hältst du erst mal den Grobschmutz ab...............

danach Patronen, also Patronen-Filter, der leicht zu reinigen ist und das __ Hel-X zum Schluss als sog. Bio-Kammer......
Ich selbst betreiben einen PF in einem IBC und der wird höchstens 1 Mal im Jahr gereinigt, d.h. Patronen raus, kurz im Teichwasser auswaschen und wieder einsetzen.........

@ Rene, 

vor die Filterbürsten einen Trommler oder einen Sifi zu setzten und m.E. falsch, da kannst du dir die Bürsten sparen, denn sowohl Trommler als auch Sifi halten je nach Siebeingenschaft sogar schon den Feinschmutz ab, was sollen dann die Bürsten filtern...........
Die meisten Sifis haben einen Siebdurchmesser von ca. 150 - 200 µ; bei den Trommlern ist es oft noch weniger.................


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo Reinhold,

das mit dem Bürsten hinter Sifi und co ist mir schon klar, nur bleibt bei Filterbürsten der Dreck im Wasser so das er schön in Närstoffe übergehen kann. Da er den Filter schon hat bin ich von ausgegangen das er die Bürsten dazu auch schon hat, von daher bin ich da nicht weiter drauf eingegangen. Solte er sie jedoch noch nicht haben würde ich den Patronenfilter anstelle der Bürsten setzen und danach zweimal Hel X für die Biologische Reinigung.

mfg René


----------



## teichdaddy (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
so habe mich entschieden werde dann noch eine Regentonne ,ich denke mit 500 L vor den Filter setzen als sozusagen den Vortex der dan den Groben schmutz auffangen soll .Das wasser wird dan in den Hauptfilter geleitet erst durchfliest es die Filterbürsten 15 stück mit dem Mass 15x60cm ,dan geht es durch Filtermatten und ende vom lieb durch Hel x und wieder zurück in den Teich!
mfg


----------



## Frankia (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> so habe mich entschieden werde dann noch eine Regentonne ,ich denke mit 500 L vor den Filter setzen als sozusagen den Vortex der dan den Groben schmutz auffangen soll .



.und was willst du in die Regentonne setzten ?

.....wäre doch ein zusätzlicher Raum für Bürsten.?

je mehr Schmutz du vor dem eigentlichen Filter aussondern kannst, um so besser und effektiver arbeitet dieser ............


----------



## teichdaddy (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hey ,
noch mal eine andere Frage zum Teich!
Kann ich bei einer Fläche von 3,60mx,2,00mx2,50m die Mauer mit 11,5 cm Schalsteine bauen.
Die Mauer soll ca. 70 bis 80 cm hoch werden!
Hält die Mauer den druck des Wasser´s Stand? Wenn ich 11,5 cm Steine mit Moniereisen ausbetoniere?
Was meint Ihr?
mfg


----------



## Frankia (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

hi Christian,

im Prinzip schon, wenn du dir die Mühe machts, die Steine umgekehrt zu vermauern und den Boden, den du vorher aufgeflext hast, nach oben nimmst. So kannst du auch senkrecht Armierungseisen einschieben und alle Hohlräume mit Beton ausgiesen....................

............weniger Arbeit machen die 17-er Steine normal vermauert und  2 Eisenstäbe ringsum eingelegt...............


----------



## teichdaddy (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
ca 18000l Teiuchvolumen ! Was muss die Pumpe leisten ?
Wie hoch darf  die maximale Pumpenleistung den sein?
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
hat keiner eine Antwort parrat?
Möchte wissen was ich für eine Pumpe benötige!
mfg


----------



## Sandra1976 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo, ich würde mich mal bei naturagart erkundigen.
Sehr fachkundig und günstig aber halt nur zum selberbauen.
Waren auch unsere "Teichbaupartner" und wir waren sehr
zufrieden. Poste mal ein paar Bilder demnächst.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## teichdaddy (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
wer kann mir den sagen wie tief ein Ringanker sein muss um eine Mauer drauf zu betonieren?
die Mauer soll mit 17,5-19cm Steinen und Moniereisen gemauert werden!Die höhe beträgt im fertgen
zustand 80 cm in der Mauer wird noch eine Panzerglasscheibe von 1,20m eingelasses!
wie stelle ich das am besten an? Wollte gerne Beton als Sackware nehmen ! Was meint Ihr ,wer hat sowas schnon mal gemacht ? Wer hat vieleicht Fotos zu anregung?
mfg


----------



## Frankia (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*



teichdaddy schrieb:


> wer kann mir den sagen wie tief ein Ringanker sein muss um eine Mauer drauf zu betonieren



in der vorletzten Steinreihe........................ 




> Wollte gerne Beton als Sackware nehmen



...............selber mischen ist wesentlich billiger .................


Wenn du ein gutes und sicheres Fenster in die Teichwand setzten willst, dann würde ich dir unbedingt das Naturgard-System empfehlen. Habe es selbst gesehen und ist sehr gut, aber halt auch ein wenig "expensive"....................

Schau mal hier rein und für weitere Fragen steht dir Reinhard immer zur Verfügung und grüß ihn schön von mir...............

https://teichbau-siess.1a-shops.eu/


----------



## teichdaddy (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
wie viel kostet der Beton den wenn man den zum selber mischen Bestellt? Kannst Du mit ungefähr einen 
Preis nennen ?
Die Scheibe denke ich damit werde ich keine probleme kriegen ,die wird in einen edelstahlrahmen mit
Innotec  eingeklebt.In erster Linie ist mir wichtig das ist Die Mauermaterialien so günstig wie möglich bekommen kann, und das ich jemanden finde der mir vieleicht die Teichfolie günstig einschweisst.
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
und noch mehr Fragen !
Kann ich meinen Teichfilter eigentlich an die Kanalisation anschliessen?
wenn der Filter mal Sauber gemacht wird ist das doch eine feine sache.
Filter abspülen Zugschieber auf und adios Güllewasser.
Oder Muss das genehmigt werden?
Wer weiss das ,oder wer hat das auch so gemach?
mfg


----------



## teichdaddy (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo,
warum antwortet den keiner?
Und noch ne frage kann ich den Durchmesser vom 110 KG Rohr auf 70mm verringern ?Meine Pumpe hat einen Stundendurchfluss von 10000L .Kann die das schaffen ?
mfg


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Teich neu bauen*

Hallo.



> warum antwortet den keiner?


Vielleicht weil ganz leicht das Gefühl aufkommt, dass Du Dich kein bisschen selbst um die Beantwortung der banalsten Fragen bemühst? 

Damit meine ich beispielsweise die Frage nach den Betonpreisen oder ob man einen Filter an die Kanalisation anschließen kann (ja, kann man soweit ich weiß - näheres kann aber nur der Abwasserentsorger sagen - sowas findet man ganz sicher auch hier im Forum bereits beschrieben/beantwortet).
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20504/?q=kanalisation


----------

